# Almost a month til trapping season!



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

My family is soooo excited! Hopefully we have a good year we could use the extra money it would bring in. How many of y'all are trappin this year?


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

Less then a month opens the 15th of Nov here in Missouri. And yes I will be 
Jim


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't plan on gettin too rich with them hides. They sold really low last year and they don't look forward to them selling any better this year. With the world wide recession going on, other countries just aren't buying.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

The fur market aint looking too good.
Seems to be more supply than demand.
Maybe enough trappers will get turned
off by the gloomy news, cutting the
new supply, and push prices up a little
bit. Muskrat and beaver may hole a
fair price. Long hair aint looking too good.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I meant less than a month oops! And we made over 200 bucks last year on furs, to us that's alot of money


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I meant less than a month oops! And we made over 200 bucks last year on furs, to us that's alot of money


 And meat if its ****.Around here you can sell every skinned **** for five bucks.They can't have them all though.lol eb


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Yup. We ate **** last year and bobcat lol. Groundhog we've heard is good haven't tried it yet though...highly recommend the bobcat


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep some good eating on them cats . What all did you set for last year ? I haven't set a trap in two years cause work just didn't leave any time . Different year different job cant wait.
Jim


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Well, we set for ***** and caught possums. We set for bobcat and caught...possums. lol 31 possums, 4 bobcats, 8 *****(I think), 2 coyotes a red fox and a grey fox. He sets mostly for bobcat, **** and canine. Possums only sold for $1 a piece last year at the broker we go to. On the way home, the man kept saying when he saw roadkill possum, "there's a dollar, and another....and another..." lol. Weirdest thing he caught last year was a bird...I think a quail if I remember right. If you catch anything like that by law you have to release it. We want to try for otter this year as well.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Put out 30 sets for fisher and **** on saturday,have to wait til nov.1st for beaver.Sold my fishers for 60 a piece last year,***** were way down 8-10 bucks on good ones,thats unheard of for fur up here.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Prices were way low last year here too, but it was still money for doing something you like to do is how I look at it. Good luck on your traps!


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

I will set for everything I can !!! Not really in it for the money. About 90% of my line I can check on the to or from work . Got me some new MB 650's this year hope to at least catch enough to pay for them all else is gravy.
Hope ya have a good season
Jim


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Season opens this weekend in NY. Most of the time I trap out of self defense. Far too many '***** & red fox around here which make it difficult to keep small livestock like rabbits, chicken & quail. Lots of coyotes too...haven't caught any yet. Didn't set a single trap last year due to a health issue so looking forward to getting some steel in the dirt this year.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm a trapper to the bone.
Haven't missed a season in 40 years.
Those of you who trap, remember, there would
be no such activity if not for your state and
national trappers associations. Support them
as well as you can.


----------



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

Good to hear from the fellow trappers on the site. I don't trap anywhere close to what I used to. I started a mink farm here in Northern Nova Scotia and work for North American Fur Auctions in the winter. Now I spend most of my time traveling to fur pick ups, talking to trappers and grading fur. Wild fur has it's problems lately, recession, finacial colapse in Russia to name a few. Rats are set to do well this year. We are still having problems locating reliable dressing services for beaver so it may continue to be a problem this year. ***** have been coming in such large numbers since the big sale of 2006 that there is not enough demand to keep prices where we would like to see them. Cats, fisher and otter are a safe bet for decent pricing. To ensure top dollar for your catch locate the nearest NAFA agent and hook up with a pick up schedule in your area. This eliminates the middle man and gets you more money for your hard earned catch. If you need any help in locating a NAFA agent drop me a line and I'll get the information.
[email protected]
Ponyboy


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I would love to be setting some steel, especially now that I am in Marten and wolf country, Alas, I moved this summer and will have to wait until next year as I do not want to pay the non-resident fee.

Rodney in Alaska.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

It ever galls my hide that when prices are up a certain breed of trapper defend trapping by saying, "We trappers are protecting the fur animals from starvation, disease and,,,,,," an endless list of variations on these themes, then when prices are down these bluebird trappers disappear. When I was very young lad and prices were very low, I trapped because I enjoyed the pastime and the challenge, later when prices went through the roof, I trapped for the same reason, and enjoyed the money, now, I don't fret for money, don't care about the prices, and I trap for the same reasons I did as a lad. For me, trapping season here in Minnesota starts the day after deer shooting season, and lasts until the end of February, and if I were a water trapper, I'd be after beaver until the middle of May.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish I knew something about traping. I have several criters around here I would love to trap, What to do with it after it was trapped, how not to hurt myself, etc...


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

I wish **** were up I am a **** hunter and a trapper. So far me and my hunting buddy are up to 20, we have also gotten 4 possums. I wish I could trap some coyotes but dont really know how. I just use live traps. Find signs of ****, put bait in and thats all. So I will have to have someone teach me how to actually trap.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Haggis, I agree with you, and would
like to add about 2 cents worth. If fur
prices go up much, the woods are full
of "trappers". Don't know their butts 
from a hole in the ground, just a bunch
of opportunists. The same crowd you
see picking up beer cans when aluminum
scrap goes up. Setting illegally, stealing
traps, and caught animals, and generally
giving the rest of us a black eye.
Further, These same folks never have been
members of any organization, never supported
the effort to keep reasonable trapping laws.
I have no use for such leaches.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Haggis, I agree with you, and would
> like to add about 2 cents worth. If fur
> prices go up much, the woods are full
> of "trappers". Don't know their butts
> ...


Aye, trap thieves and wastetrels they are these bluebird trappers who only come out when prices are high, and then, lacking the skills to catch much of anything, but knowing enough to locate and recognize my sets, they steal my furs and my traps. I don't have much of a problem these days: prices are low, and I set my fisher, pine marten, and canine sets so far off the main roads and back in the boreal forest that only those "with the hair o' the bear on 'em" can get to, let be find, my sets, even then they would needs be afoot. I did once, here in Northern Minnesota, cut a strange snowshoe track along my snare line; the snowtrekker followed my float until s/he reached the first snare in their path, then they cut off at a hard angle from my float, and never returned to that area. I've no clue who it was, but whoever it was understood the importance of staying off and away from another's trapline.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

cur huntin' kid said:


> I wish **** were up I am a **** hunter and a trapper. So far me and my hunting buddy are up to 20, we have also gotten 4 possums. I wish I could trap some coyotes but dont really know how. I just use live traps. Find signs of ****, put bait in and thats all. So I will have to have someone teach me how to actually trap.



www.trapboard.com it's mostly Mo guys, but a real good site. We've only got two traps(cage) set so far for ****, the man is out coonhunting right now. We do it for the love of it, I had so much fun last year(my first experience with trapping) and all the kids love it. We got more possums than anything last year of course lol


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Water season for mink and muskrat opened Oct. 31st here in southern Wisconsin. I relocated to this area from the central part of the state and did a lot of looking around to locate areas to trap. This being my 50th year chasing the furbearers I wanted to do it right. Two days before season we got a lot of rain and mad the river I planned to trap rise 14 inches washing all the sign out. Top it off I broke a couple of bones in my hand on opening day which has slowed my activity vastly seeing I trap from a canoe. Can still set the traps but have to keep the hand in a splint brace that limits any idea of speed. It is a real handicap in the skinning shed as well. Its now three weeks later and the water is finally back to a normal level and the traps are producing fairly well . Have taken beaver, mink, muskrats and ****. Its not that all your strechers are full the judges success but the pursuit of the job to completion and the satisfaction of your trial to accomplish it that does. Trapper Ron


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Correct, trapper! But it depends on
what your motives are. Its a source 
of income to me. Full strechers are
very good indeed!


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I do understand your position Dave and I also use the income. History has blessed me and allowed me to put both my kids through college with my fur checks. I do recall the early years of marrage when the needs to feed and provide for the family. Trapping has allowed me several comforts in life and I feel blessed because of it. Trapper


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

trapping has been good here in Iowa despite all the corn still out. I am over 200 muskrats so far. about 50 **** which i dont set for but i do keep. oppossums i have to be around 30, 3 coyotes, 9 beaver, 17 mink. The money is just a bonus.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

That's awesome coonripper! I like it so much just because of wandering around the timber or wherever and looking around at nature, watching the man methodically set the traps and of course being 3 feet away from a hissing bobcat was awesome!


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

would love to get a bobcat, Iowa only has a limited season in the southern counties. Im further north. would love to buy one from you if possible. Send me a PM if interested


----------

